# Gold Coast Native Fish



## Dinoizmadragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey all,
I have a nice little pond going in my back yard, its swarming with mosquito fish (started with 11) and has got a couple of feral feeder crays. I don't want to chuck in goldfish because I like natives and would prefer something self-sustainable, as it is now. I've heard that it is better to collect native fish as they are more used to the temperatures in the areas. So my question is mainly aimed at locals or people who have caught fish on the Gold Coast. What tips are there for catching them, what species are best and where are the best places to find them.
Thanks


----------



## abbott75 (Feb 1, 2009)

Pacific Blue Eyes. Pick them up from your LFS. Should be $3-4 each.


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Yeh I've been checking fishshops but they're tanks are heat all the time night/day summer/winter whilst my pond goes up and down a bit


----------



## abbott75 (Feb 1, 2009)

Dinoizmadragon said:


> Yeh I've been checking fishshops but they're tanks are heat all the time night/day summer/winter whilst my pond goes up and down a bit



Guarantee the PBEs will thrive (and breed!) in your pond.


----------



## cris (Feb 1, 2009)

Dinoizmadragon said:


> Hey all,
> I have a nice little pond going in my back yard, its swarming with mosquito fish (started with 11) and has got a couple of feral feeder crays. I don't want to chuck in goldfish because I like natives and would prefer something self-sustainable, as it is now. I've heard that it is better to collect native fish as they are more used to the temperatures in the areas. So my question is mainly aimed at locals or people who have caught fish on the Gold Coast. What tips are there for catching them, what species are best and where are the best places to find them.
> Thanks



I dont know any spots on the Gold Coast, but if you find a nice freshwater creek near by you should be able to catch a variety of fish. Night time with a torch so you can see and blind the fish is the best if you want to catch them in a net or you can use those little bait traps. Most suitable species have a bag limit of 20 but typical fishing species generally have size limits.

You are definately much better of catching your own locally than buying from a petshop for a number of reasons. One of the best things about it is getting to know your local wildlife better, there are al sorts of interesting fish around that would virtually never be found in petshops.

Also you should get rid of the mozzy fish first, unless you want to put in some larger predatory fish(they will also eat frogs and tadpoles).


----------



## warren63 (Feb 1, 2009)

As above grab some Pacific blue eyes and i also grabbed some feeder fish which are local gudgeons and put those in my pond as well and they are doing a great job of controlling the mossies, i just need soemthing now to control the pond snails as they have stripped my lily pads bare


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (Feb 1, 2009)

Any tips on getting a female male pair?


----------



## cris (Feb 1, 2009)

abbott75 said:


> Guarantee the PBEs will thrive (and breed!) in your pond.



They do thrive if the water is ok, but they arnt very tolerant of bad water quality.


----------



## Dinoizmadragon (Feb 1, 2009)

well i dont have any tests for the water but it is pretty clear. Plants are growing well, except for the one being eaten. And there is some algae issues :S


----------

